# Skeeter Tuesday



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Wife and I caught well over 100 crappie and took 41 home for the grease.
We hit the jackpot, they was all around us. We sat in the middle of a huge school of crappie and had one on almost every cast.

It was unbelievable!! Never in my 60+ years of fishing have I experienced anything like that. We had the time of our life...so much FUN!!!

With a fishery like this, I don't mind driving 2 hours and paying $100/yr for licensing for me n mama.

90% caught on jig under a float.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Hopefully you’ll have many more days like that. Nice catch.


----------



## CLE Kev (Apr 23, 2019)

Nice haul!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Awesome day for sure. I have been killing the crappies on a small vibe all spring long. Some up to 14". I am trying for walleye and can't keep the crappie off my bait. lol


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

OUTSTANDING! Congrats to all of you,,,,,,,,,


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Bluewalleye said:


> Awesome day for sure. I have been killing the crappies on a small vibe all spring long. Some up to 14". I am trying for walleye and can't keep the crappie off my bait. lol


Love the vibe! I tried one last week at the portage lakes. It didn't work for me. Probably because the school of crappie was only 8-9" long.


----------



## jcb (Mar 18, 2016)

Bluewalleye said:


> Awesome day for sure. I have been killing the crappies on a small vibe all spring long. Some up to 14". I am trying for walleye and can't keep the crappie off my bait. lol


How do you fish the vivre there? Trolling ,casting, jigging? Fish them in the rivers allot was wandering off they would work on inland lakes,just curious thank you


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

jcb said:


> How do you fish the vivre there? Trolling ,casting, jigging? them in the rivers allot was wandering off they would work on inland lakes,just curious thank you


I have been just vertical jigging it. Trying to keep it about 5" off the bottom. Sometimes I drift slow as well. But always vertical jigging it. Also have been letting it pause for a 3 or 4 count after following it down on a taught line.


----------



## jcb (Mar 18, 2016)

Bluewalleye said:


> I have been just vertical jigging it. Trying to keep it about 5" off the bottom. Sometimes I drift slow as well. But always vertical jigging it. Also have been letting it pause for a 3 or 4 count after following it down on a taught line.


Thanks


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I have done well in the fall with vibes on structure for crappie and walleye at different reservoirs. I like to take my icefishing vexilar and it makes it really simple to catch crappie. I usually just end up playing "takeaway" with them, meaning that I jig pretty vigorously until I mark a fish and as soon as I mark something I just lift it away from them and it usually triggers a strike.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Lots of reading and Youtube videos and a tip from a new friend was key.
Never really concentrated on crappie cause there's not near as many as in Mosquito in the southeastern lakes. JMO

I believe Wobble Bobbers helped allot too as in keeping that jig and Bobby Garland bait a movin and they just couldn't resist. But honestly, they were everywhere...was waiting for someone to wake me up....lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Good haul! But fyi the southeast lakes are LOADED with crappies as well.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Saugeyefisher, that's what I've heard but never heard or read of anyone getting a limit and especially a 2 man limit in any SE lakes. I would imagine there are those sleeper lakes where not too many target them. I've fished Piedmont for years and in all those years one crappie while fishing for eye's with jig and minnow.
Went with Specwar a few times to Tappan and Piedmont, I believe one or 2 keepers in 3-4 outings.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Terry you just gotta find the deep structure in Piedmont and you will load up on crappies


----------

